# San Francisco -- Women's FAST Group Ride



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

Ladies, Velo Girls has a fast-paced group ride on Wednesday evenings, focusing on group riding skills, race tactics, and good old HIT. All women are welcome to participate. Rolling from Woodside Town Hall in Woodside every Wednesday evening @ 6:30pm through September.

http://www.velogirls.com/calendar.php

Email with questions: [email protected]


----------

